# Logo AMD Radeon GPUZ 0.5.8



## RockmanX (Jan 29, 2012)

When the logo will be ATI Radeon changed to AMD Radeon ?


----------



## erocker (Jan 29, 2012)

Around August 30th 2010. http://www.techpowerup.com/129863/AMD_Kills_ATI_Brand_Future_Products_to_Feature_Brand_Change.html ATi doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## radrok (Jan 29, 2012)

I think it depends on which HD series you have, until 6xxx GPU-Z should show ATI if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 29, 2012)

erocker said:


> Around August 30th 2010. http://www.techpowerup.com/129863/AMD_Kills_ATI_Brand_Future_Products_to_Feature_Brand_Change.html ATi doesn't exist anymore.



i think he means the logo inside the app itself....


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 29, 2012)

radrok said:


> I think it depends on which HD series you have, until 6xxx GPU-Z should show ATI if I'm not mistaken.



does 7xxx series shows newer logo ?


----------



## radrok (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh I don't know, I have 69xx series with ROG skin and it shows the ROG Logo on the window.


----------



## RockmanX (Jan 29, 2012)

radrok said:


> I think it depends on which HD series you have, until 6xxx GPU-Z should show ATI if I'm not mistaken.



Actually ATi should be considered until the series HD5xxx on GPU-Z


----------



## DOM (Jan 29, 2012)

n0tiert said:


> does 7xxx series shows newer logo ?



no shows athe ATI logo lol


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 29, 2012)

well should be something what W1zz has to decide.... doesn´t gives more FPS anyway


----------



## radrok (Jan 29, 2012)

RockmanX said:


> Actually ATi should be considered until the series HD5xxx on GPU-Z



Yes, I forgot the until and not included


----------



## RockmanX (Jan 29, 2012)

Enfm believe that right is to show the new logo, AMD


----------

